# VK| New Arrivals 16-09-2020



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/20)

New Arrivals:
BLVK Unicorn Liquids & Salts
Moti Piin Plus
Nevoks Veego Pod Kit
Nevoks Veego Replacement Coils
Nevoks Replacement Pods
VooPoo Drag X
Blitz Realm Pod Kit ( Compatible Nord Coils )
Blitz Realm Pod Cartridges
Geekvape Zeus X RTA
Realm Pod Kit
Realm Cartridges
VapeFly Ni80 26G+40G + Firebolt Cotton
VapeFly 8-in-1 Coil Box
Vapefly Ni80 24G 10M Wire
VapeFly Galaxies Kit SS
Galaxies Kit Mesh Coils 0.5
VooPoo PNP-R1 Coils
Hellvape Fat Rabbit Tank Black ( No other color was availble due to age)
VXV Soulmate RDTA for Drag S/X
Vaporesso NRG PE Tank Glass

Restocks: 
Vaporesso NRG PE Tank Black
Innokin EQS Pod 
Smok Nord 2 
Vaporesso Gen S Kits 
Vaporesso PodStick Replacement Pods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

